# Tour De France Discovery Hd Show



## cyclingcyclone (Dec 13, 2007)

Looks like there is going to be a Discovery HD special on January 13th on Discovery HD Theater. It seems that 2 amatuer cyclists were selected to train with the Discovery team and do the queen stage, Stage 16. 

I think this might put the sport in a positive light. It might convey the true passion and integrity of the sport, not the dark side that has plagued our sport for years. 

The show is slated for January 13th at 8 pm on Discovery HD theater!!!

Here are some trailers

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CwbaxKw05Oc

www.club1080.com


----------



## magnolialover (Jun 2, 2004)

*Wow!*



cyclingcyclone said:


> Looks like there is going to be a Discovery HD special on January 13th on Discovery HD Theater. It seems that 2 amatuer cyclists were selected to train with the Discovery team and do the queen stage, Stage 16.
> 
> I think this might put the sport in a positive light. It might convey the true passion and integrity of the sport, not the dark side that has plagued our sport for years.
> 
> ...


Wow... I can't wait to not watch that.


----------



## ROGER79 (Dec 29, 2005)

*Oh Maggie,*

Try showing your "Positive" side a wee bit more.
You know as the new years approaches, You should try to be less like a "Whiner" too...
Thanks in Advance from the rest of us.....


----------



## magnolialover (Jun 2, 2004)

*Nah...*



ROGER79 said:


> Try showing your "Positive" side a wee bit more.
> You know as the new years approaches, You should try to be less like a "Whiner" too...
> Thanks in Advance from the rest of us.....


Nah, I'm way too cynical to be positive, I mean, come on now. Although, I have been sort of positive in other threads, like the one about Rock Racing, and about Hamilton, so indeed, I can be. It's just that, why would you even want to watch a show about 2 regular dumb arses who go out and ride a Tour stage? Yay... I know plenty of folks who have done that, and they didn't get their own show.

Now as far as whining, nah, haven't even started doing that. Whining is not what I do thankfully. Being kind of a dick, and calling BS on things that are, well, BS, this is what I like to do. But hey, we need to work to our strengths here after all.

Anyway, back to the topic. The show just looks boring to me, that's all. No more, no less. Just because it has to do with cycling means I have to be positive about a crappy show? Nope, no sir.


----------



## texass4 (Oct 13, 2005)

Personal biases aside, shouldn't we all be glad that cycling is making its way onto US television to a much broader audience than VS/OLN in spared doses? Frankly I'll take all the exposure I can get for every reason ranging from growing the sport domestically to general awareness (hopefully) from oblivious motorists.

Plus it's in HD - always a bonus.


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

Because it's a good thing when cycling makes it on television. It's good for the sport to get additional exposure. That is something we want. 

More exposure <--> more credibilty (hopefully)


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

I'm glad they're airing it -- it's good for the sport. 'Nuff said.


----------



## pr0230 (Jun 4, 2004)

*not to be a scruge...*

but bahhh... Humbug.... 

Discovery is OVER..... They could of had a Series, "trianing with discovery" ... Follow the team for a whole year.... they have (HAD) the team , network, EVERYTHING to promote cycling , and did NOTHING.... 

Im glad I dont have cable any more, so I wont be watching....


----------



## Red Sox Junkie (Sep 15, 2005)

Discovery missed the boat when it came to cross promoting the team. I really thought they would do some sort of programing related to the team but it never happened. They didn't even sell team jersey's at their stores! Probably some money reasons it never happened.


----------



## germplayer (Jan 6, 2005)

My Discovery store sold jerseys. And, wasn't there a series that did follow the team? Chasing Lance or something like that...


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

Yes, Discovery did a whole series right after they accepted the sponsorship of the team a few years ago. There were quite a few episodes about the run-up to the Tour and how Lance wwas training. If I remember correctly, they didn't do much about the spring Classics or anything since LA wasn't involved. They must have felt that only LA would be a draw for viewers and nobody would care about the rest of the team. I agree that they missed a huge opportunity there.


----------



## Henry Porter (Jul 25, 2006)

This program isn't coming up on my guide that day on either Discovery HD or regular discovery. Did they switch the date?


----------



## MG537 (Jul 25, 2006)

The saddest part is all these so called "Sports channels" selling us Poker as a sport.
When it comes to cycling you won't even get a whisper out of them, with the lone exception being the 3 week circus known as the TdF.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Henry Porter said:


> This program isn't coming up on my guide that day on either Discovery HD or regular discovery. Did they switch the date?


Shows up on mine.
http://dhd.discovery.com/tv-schedules/weekly.html


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

For those of us without Discovery HD, how was the show? Haven't heard anything about it, good or bad.

Lou


----------



## wheel_suker (Feb 3, 2005)

It was kind of cool being in HD. I knew the big black dude would never make it from the beginning. Good on him for losing some weight and giving it a go though. The funniest part was when they met with Johan and he laughed when the guy told him how many miles he was currently doing! Being a sucky climber myself I felt for the big dude when they went for a ride with Tommy Danielson. The other dude looked like he might have some talent.


----------



## Davoosie (Mar 17, 2007)

There are a few HD and SD versions floating around the torrent world.


----------



## jspharmd (May 24, 2006)

I thought the show was OK at best. I really felt like it was a Trek infomercial. I also felt like they didn't go into enough detail about anything. I guess it was geared toward the non-cyclist. My issues as I remember them weeks after watching the show.

1. Too much time spent on Trek. I would be okay with this if there were more time devoted to other stuff on the show.
2. Didn't sufficiently explain VO2 max testing or results.
3. Other than the rides with pros, they didn't document their training. It would have been very interesting to see how each of them approached their individual training in the weeks leading up to the event. Instead they just skip ahead to the race.
4. Did they ride the TDF route all by themselves? Did they ride with a group? There are programs that allow individuals to ride these stages. It would have been way more interesting if they were in a big group (KIND OF LIKE RIDING THE TDF).

Plenty more issues, but I thought I'd name a few.

I usually believe that any cycling on TV is a good thing, but I wonder if a non-cyclist found the program as boring as I did. I was really left wanting more.

Oh, well.


----------

